
Cutting user churn for world's fastest-growing bike-share startup - dasickis
https://blog.locale.ai/how-indias-top-micro-mobility-player-used-locale-ai-to-reduce-user-churn-by-9/
======
avpkx
Insightful post.Looking forward to see more industry leveraging location
intelligence for better operational analytics

